# Free squat in Milwaukee



## Gage Turner (Oct 7, 2013)

So I'm done with a squat in Milwaukee, WI so if anyone wants it, it's on just PM me I'll give you the info, just so nothing stupid happens. Safe neighborhood, never any cops, been there for a year and a half, big as hell abandoned buildings, 5 of them. Only problem I ever had was kids from the high school breaking in to party but they bring booze so it's cool most of the time. I just don't wanna do another winter there, because there's no heat and I'm a bitch when it comes to cold.


----------

